# Johns Hopkins Summer 08



## ndc2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all

I've never posted on here before so some quick info on me is that I'm a 2nd year medical student at Edinburgh University in Scotland. 
This summer I'm spending 10-12 weeks at Johns Hopkins in the cardiothoracic/vascular surgery dept. I'm going to be observing surgeries and working in the surgical laboratory. 
Anyway, I'm just wondering if anyone else here is heading to JH this summer by any chance? Anyone else going to be staying in Reed Hall as well?
Slightly intimidated by heading to Baltimore all on my own


----------



## guatemala (Nov 30, 2008)

great


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

If you need any help regarding John Hopkins i guess Rehan is the best man to answer. Rehan where are you???


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

No need, the thread is for the past summer.


----------

